# ipw2200 wirless driving me mad!

## Peach

Hello all, since I moved into my new flat I started using the wifi exclusively, that means that if there was something wrong before I've never noticed it

What happens?

I'm connected on my AP that is using WPA2+PSK and encryption using both CCMP and TKIP (automatic setting, not forcing it client-side)

at a certain point the connection drops and I enter in a temporary loop of connection disconnection that seems to last for a random length of time (from 1 loop to 20? probably more) in a completely random manner.

```
Mar 17 23:38:59 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Mar 17 23:39:00 lemontree dhcpcd[27039]: eth1: received SIGHUP, releasing lease

Mar 17 23:39:14 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Mar 17 23:39:14 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

Mar 17 23:39:14 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 17 23:39:18 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: carrier lost

Mar 17 23:39:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: carrier acquired

Mar 17 23:39:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 17 23:39:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: offered 192.168.66.140 from 1.1.1.1

Mar 17 23:39:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.66.140 from 1.1.1.1

Mar 17 23:39:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: checking 192.168.66.140 is available on attached networks

Mar 17 23:39:22 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: carrier lost

Mar 17 23:39:25 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: carrier acquired

Mar 17 23:39:25 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.66.140

Mar 17 23:39:26 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.66.140 from 1.1.1.1

Mar 17 23:39:26 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: checking 192.168.66.140 is available on attached networks

Mar 17 23:39:27 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: carrier lost

Mar 17 23:39:29 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: carrier acquired

Mar 17 23:39:29 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.66.140

Mar 17 23:39:29 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.66.140 from 1.1.1.1

Mar 17 23:39:29 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: checking 192.168.66.140 is available on attached networks

Mar 17 23:39:30 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: carrier lost

Mar 17 23:39:35 lemontree kernel: [15702.200330] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:39:38 lemontree kernel: [15705.629142] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:39:42 lemontree kernel: [15708.933351] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:39:45 lemontree kernel: [15712.355164] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:39:48 lemontree kernel: [15715.745652] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:39:52 lemontree kernel: [15719.121671] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:39:54 lemontree dhcpcd[27310]: eth1: timed out

Mar 17 23:39:54 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Mar 17 23:39:55 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Mar 17 23:39:56 lemontree kernel: [15722.962182] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:39:59 lemontree kernel: [15726.303484] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:40:00 lemontree dhcpcd[27588]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

Mar 17 23:40:00 lemontree dhcpcd[27588]: eth1: waiting for carrier

Mar 17 23:40:01 lemontree dhcpcd[27588]: eth1: carrier acquired

Mar 17 23:40:01 lemontree dhcpcd[27588]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 17 23:40:13 lemontree dhcpcd[27588]: eth1: offered 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:40:13 lemontree dhcpcd[27588]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:40:13 lemontree dhcpcd[27588]: eth1: checking 192.168.52.92 is available on attached networks

Mar 17 23:40:18 lemontree dhcpcd[27588]: eth1: leased 192.168.52.92 for 86400 seconds

Mar 17 23:40:19 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Mar 17 23:40:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27627]: eth1: received SIGHUP, releasing lease

Mar 17 23:40:19 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Mar 17 23:40:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

Mar 17 23:40:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 17 23:40:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: offered 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:40:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:40:19 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: checking 192.168.52.92 is available on attached networks

Mar 17 23:40:22 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: carrier lost

Mar 17 23:40:32 lemontree kernel: [15759.009354] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:40:35 lemontree kernel: [15762.444137] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:40:38 lemontree kernel: [15765.720051] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:40:42 lemontree kernel: [15769.135462] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:40:45 lemontree kernel: [15772.524369] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:40:49 lemontree kernel: [15776.021482] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:40:53 lemontree kernel: [15779.891882] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:40:56 lemontree kernel: [15783.211964] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 17 23:40:58 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: carrier acquired

Mar 17 23:40:58 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.52.92

Mar 17 23:40:59 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: failed to rebind

Mar 17 23:40:59 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 17 23:41:03 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: offered 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:41:03 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:41:03 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: checking 192.168.52.92 is available on attached networks

Mar 17 23:41:07 lemontree dhcpcd[27895]: eth1: leased 192.168.52.92 for 86400 seconds

Mar 17 23:41:07 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Mar 17 23:41:07 lemontree dhcpcd[27925]: eth1: received SIGHUP, releasing lease

Mar 17 23:41:08 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Mar 17 23:41:08 lemontree dhcpcd[28194]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

Mar 17 23:41:08 lemontree dhcpcd[28194]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 17 23:41:08 lemontree dhcpcd[28194]: eth1: offered 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:41:08 lemontree dhcpcd[28194]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:41:08 lemontree dhcpcd[28194]: eth1: checking 192.168.52.92 is available on attached networks

Mar 17 23:41:13 lemontree dhcpcd[28194]: eth1: leased 192.168.52.92 for 86400 seconds

Mar 17 23:41:13 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Mar 17 23:41:13 lemontree dhcpcd[28220]: eth1: received SIGHUP, releasing lease

Mar 17 23:41:13 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Mar 17 23:41:13 lemontree dhcpcd[28488]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

Mar 17 23:41:14 lemontree dhcpcd[28488]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 17 23:41:14 lemontree dhcpcd[28488]: eth1: offered 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:41:14 lemontree dhcpcd[28488]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:41:14 lemontree dhcpcd[28488]: eth1: checking 192.168.52.92 is available on attached networks

Mar 17 23:41:18 lemontree dhcpcd[28488]: eth1: leased 192.168.52.92 for 86400 seconds

Mar 17 23:41:19 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Mar 17 23:41:19 lemontree dhcpcd[28514]: eth1: received SIGHUP, releasing lease

Mar 17 23:41:19 lemontree wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Mar 17 23:41:19 lemontree dhcpcd[28783]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

Mar 17 23:41:19 lemontree dhcpcd[28783]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 17 23:41:19 lemontree dhcpcd[28783]: eth1: offered 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:41:23 lemontree dhcpcd[28783]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.52.92 from 192.168.52.1

Mar 17 23:41:23 lemontree dhcpcd[28783]: eth1: checking 192.168.52.92 is available on attached networks

Mar 17 23:41:28 lemontree dhcpcd[28783]: eth1: leased 192.168.52.92 for 86400 seconds
```

until it becomes stable for a while then out of blue starts again with this never ending loop of connection/disconnection

Mind that the "firmware error detected" is rarely appearing so I'm not exactly sure the problem comes from there...  :Twisted Evil: 

some config files:

```
network={

        ssid="aphome"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="mypsk"

        priority=5

}
```

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" 

modules_eth1="wpa_supplicant"
```

and

ipw2200-firmware-3.1 installed and kernel tuxonice-2.6.30-r6

consider that the other pc doesn't have any problem (on wifi with a different nic).

please help me, before I start considering wasting some money on some other piece of hardware...

----------

## d2_racing

Wireless can be a pain in the ass.

At least you have a connection when it's working. Just talk to someone who has a Broadcom-sta driver and he will say that your connection is working pretty good.

For your problem, did you try kernel 2.6.31 or 2.6.32. Maybe it's kernel related.

----------

## wdicc

I have the same problem for years, and can't resolve it by upgrade kernel. Maybe should try other distro.

----------

## Rexilion

Did you guys try tuning the module parameters from the ipw2200, I had succes with that on another case on this thread.

----------

## sandwichfeet

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Did you guys try tuning the module parameters from the ipw2200, I had succes with that on another case on this thread.

 

Think that might of been me.  It did work beautifully for about 2 weeks after those changes, but then slowly degraded over the next week or so back to where it was before I started.  I've tried all the different module params again but haven't got it to work well again.  

I still haven't tried nl80211 instead of wext as yet.  Anyone else with ipw2200 tried this?

Oddly, I've also noticed that it disconnects more frequently if I am really close to the access point (like 0.5m away) as opposed to being in another room.  

It is really annoying.

----------

## Rexilion

If the parameters don't do anything. Would it maybe be better to try different firmware versions?

----------

## d2_racing

Are you using the latest firmware ?

----------

## Janusch

Hi there

I seem to have exactly the same problem.   :Sad: 

Wireless network access worked fine until recently. Unfortunately I can't link a specific action to when the wireless network stopped working, however I do suspect a recent kernel upgrade from linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 to linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7. Note that I never got a stable wireless network behaviour also on linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10.

To answer some likely questions:

I have a DELL Latitude D610 with an Intel Wireless card:

lspci -v | grep -i wire

```

03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

```

dmesg | grep ipw2200

```

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200 0000:03:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200 0000:03:03.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

```

At boot I get errors in the modul loading section about some firmware loading problems, also at least the following library is not loaded:

lib80211_crypt_ccmp

However, listing moduls once the system is up reveals the module to be present:

lsmod

```
                                                         

Module                  Size  Used by                                     

i915                  226794  1                                           

drm_kms_helper         21801  1 i915                                      

fb                     37012  2 i915,drm_kms_helper                       

cfbcopyarea             3257  1 i915                                      

cfbimgblt               2201  1 i915                                      

cfbfillrect             3109  1 i915                                      

nfs                   241637  0                                           

lockd                  56925  1 nfs                                       

auth_rpcgss            30234  1 nfs                                       

sunrpc                157041  4 nfs,lockd,auth_rpcgss                     

lib80211_crypt_ccmp     4047  3                                           

snd_pcm_oss            34051  0                                           

snd_mixer_oss          12181  1 snd_pcm_oss                               

snd_seq_oss            23205  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4364  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                39097  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4193  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

nls_iso8859_1           2989  1

nls_cp437               4521  1

vfat                    7940  1

fat                    43359  1 vfat

aes_i586                6856  3

cryptomgr              86998  0

crypto_hash             9731  1 cryptomgr

aead                    4059  1 cryptomgr

pcompress                945  1 cryptomgr

crypto_blkcipher        8351  1 cryptomgr

aes_generic            26162  1 aes_i586

crypto_algapi          10458  7 aes_i586,cryptomgr,crypto_hash,aead,pcompress,crypto_blkcipher,aes_generic

cryptoloop              1635  0

loop                   10819  1 cryptoloop

usbhid                 15853  0

bluetooth              46352  0

snd_intel8x0           22803  2

snd_ac97_codec         89488  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                 758  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                58791  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

dell_laptop             1721  0

video                  14597  1 i915

snd_timer              15454  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

yenta_socket           19103  0

snd                    39691  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ehci_hcd               32697  0

backlight               2928  2 dell_laptop,video

ipw2200               119402  0

sr_mod                 10470  0

uhci_hcd               19259  0

rfkill                 11671  2 bluetooth,dell_laptop

rsrc_nonstatic          8261  1 yenta_socket

usbcore               114684  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

dcdbas                  4352  1 dell_laptop

tg3                   107380  0

soundcore               4591  1 snd

libipw                 22789  1 ipw2200

rng_core                2514  0

libphy                 12990  1 tg3

output                  1252  1 video

pcmcia_core            24335  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

evdev                   6749  13

sg                     20157  0

snd_page_alloc          5465  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

nls_base                5105  5 nls_iso8859_1,nls_cp437,vfat,fat,usbcore

lib80211                3214  3 lib80211_crypt_ccmp,ipw2200,libipw

cdrom                  29303  1 sr_mod

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"pujan"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:66:DA:09:A0

          Bit Rate:36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:A060-E6FF-949B-A0B3-811A-CC52-CA7F-F827   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=86/100  Signal level=-41 dBm  Noise level=-89 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:1  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:2

```

As said before, I can connect to my wireless network, but as described by Peach, I loose network connectivty at random intervals but manage to reconnect after while.

Sniplet from /var/log/messages:

```

Apr 25 15:55:55 gozilla dhcpcd[17493]: eth1: checking 192.168.1.118 is available on attached networks

Apr 25 15:56:00 gozilla dhcpcd[17493]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.118 for 120 seconds                    

Apr 25 15:56:00 gozilla sm-notify[17687]: Already notifying clients; Exiting!                        

Apr 25 15:56:49 gozilla dhcpcd[17510]: eth1: carrier lost                                            

Apr 25 15:56:49 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED                                         

Apr 25 15:57:00 gozilla dhcpcd[17510]: eth1: renewing lease of 192.168.1.118                         

Apr 25 15:57:45 gozilla dhcpcd[17510]: eth1: failed to renew, attempting to rebind                   

Apr 25 15:57:50 gozilla dhcpcd[17510]: eth1: carrier acquired                                        

Apr 25 15:57:50 gozilla dhcpcd[17510]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.118                        

Apr 25 15:57:50 gozilla dhcpcd[17510]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1             

Apr 25 15:57:50 gozilla dhcpcd[17510]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.118 for 120 seconds                    

Apr 25 15:57:51 gozilla dhcpcd[17510]: eth1: received SIGTERM, stopping                              

Apr 25 15:57:51 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED                                            

Apr 25 15:57:52 gozilla rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP                   

Apr 25 15:57:52 gozilla dhcpcd[18645]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting                                  

Apr 25 15:57:52 gozilla dhcpcd[18645]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease                                

Apr 25 15:57:52 gozilla dhcpcd[18645]: eth1: offered 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1                  

Apr 25 15:57:52 gozilla dhcpcd[18645]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1             

Apr 25 15:57:52 gozilla dhcpcd[18645]: eth1: checking 192.168.1.118 is available on attached networks

Apr 25 15:57:57 gozilla dhcpcd[18645]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.118 for 120 seconds                    

Apr 25 15:57:57 gozilla sm-notify[18839]: Already notifying clients; Exiting!                        

Apr 25 15:58:57 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: renewing lease of 192.168.1.118                         

Apr 25 15:58:57 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1             

Apr 25 15:58:57 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.118 for 120 seconds                    

Apr 25 15:59:22 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: carrier lost                                            

Apr 25 15:59:22 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED                                         

Apr 25 15:59:52 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: renewing lease of 192.168.1.118                         

Apr 25 16:00:23 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: carrier acquired                                        

Apr 25 16:00:23 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.118                        

Apr 25 16:00:23 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1             

Apr 25 16:00:23 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.118 for 120 seconds                    

Apr 25 16:00:24 gozilla dhcpcd[18662]: eth1: received SIGTERM, stopping                              

Apr 25 16:00:24 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED                                            

Apr 25 16:00:25 gozilla rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP                   

Apr 25 16:00:25 gozilla dhcpcd[19807]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting                                  

Apr 25 16:00:25 gozilla dhcpcd[19807]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease                                

Apr 25 16:00:25 gozilla dhcpcd[19807]: eth1: offered 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1                  

Apr 25 16:00:25 gozilla dhcpcd[19807]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1             

Apr 25 16:00:25 gozilla dhcpcd[19807]: eth1: checking 192.168.1.118 is available on attached networks

Apr 25 16:00:25 gozilla dhcpcd[19807]: eth1: carrier lost                                            

Apr 25 16:01:05 gozilla dhcpcd[19807]: eth1: timed out                                               

Apr 25 16:01:05 gozilla wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet start' failed               

Apr 25 16:01:05 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED                                         

Apr 25 16:01:26 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED                                            

Apr 25 16:01:26 gozilla rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP                   

Apr 25 16:01:26 gozilla dhcpcd[20685]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting                                  

Apr 25 16:01:26 gozilla dhcpcd[20685]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease                                

Apr 25 16:01:26 gozilla dhcpcd[20685]: eth1: offered 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1                  

Apr 25 16:01:26 gozilla dhcpcd[20685]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1             

Apr 25 16:01:26 gozilla dhcpcd[20685]: eth1: checking 192.168.1.118 is available on attached networks

Apr 25 16:01:31 gozilla dhcpcd[20685]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.118 for 120 seconds                    

Apr 25 16:01:51 gozilla dhcpcd[20702]: eth1: carrier lost                                            

Apr 25 16:01:51 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED                                         

Apr 25 16:01:51 gozilla dhcpcd[20702]: eth1: received SIGTERM, stopping                              

Apr 25 16:02:52 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED                                            

Apr 25 16:02:52 gozilla rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP                   

Apr 25 16:02:52 gozilla dhcpcd[21613]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting                                  

Apr 25 16:02:52 gozilla dhcpcd[21613]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease                                

Apr 25 16:02:52 gozilla dhcpcd[21613]: eth1: offered 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1                  

Apr 25 16:02:52 gozilla dhcpcd[21613]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1             

Apr 25 16:02:52 gozilla dhcpcd[21613]: eth1: checking 192.168.1.118 is available on attached networks

Apr 25 16:02:57 gozilla dhcpcd[21613]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.118 for 120 seconds                    

Apr 25 16:03:39 gozilla dhcpcd[21630]: eth1: carrier lost                                            

Apr 25 16:03:39 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED                                         

Apr 25 16:03:40 gozilla dhcpcd[21630]: eth1: received SIGTERM, stopping                              

Apr 25 16:04:39 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED                                            

Apr 25 16:04:40 gozilla rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP                   

Apr 25 16:04:40 gozilla dhcpcd[22542]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting                                  

Apr 25 16:04:40 gozilla dhcpcd[22542]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease                                

Apr 25 16:04:40 gozilla dhcpcd[22542]: eth1: offered 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1                  

Apr 25 16:04:40 gozilla dhcpcd[22542]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1             

Apr 25 16:04:40 gozilla dhcpcd[22542]: eth1: checking 192.168.1.118 is available on attached networks

Apr 25 16:04:45 gozilla dhcpcd[22542]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.118 for 120 seconds                    

Apr 25 16:04:55 gozilla dhcpcd[22559]: eth1: carrier lost                                            

Apr 25 16:04:55 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED                                         

Apr 25 16:04:55 gozilla dhcpcd[22559]: eth1: received SIGTERM, stopping                              

Apr 25 16:05:55 gozilla wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED                                            

Apr 25 16:05:56 gozilla rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP                   

Apr 25 16:05:56 gozilla dhcpcd[23471]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting                                  

Apr 25 16:05:56 gozilla dhcpcd[23471]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease                                

Apr 25 16:05:56 gozilla dhcpcd[23471]: eth1: offered 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1                  

Apr 25 16:05:56 gozilla dhcpcd[23471]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.118 from 192.168.1.1             

Apr 25 16:05:56 gozilla dhcpcd[23471]: eth1: checking 192.168.1.118 is available on attached networks

Apr 25 16:06:01 gozilla dhcpcd[23471]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.118 for 120 seconds

```

Some further info:

equery l wireless

```

[ Searching for package 'wireless' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29 (0)

```

equery l ipw

```

[ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.1 (0)

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

# Make sure DHCP does not overwrite NTP settings

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

dhcpcd_eth1="-N"

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="pujan"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        psk=****

}

```

And finally, using the same laptop with Win2K, all works, so it can't be a hardware or wireless access point problem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

I have an ipw2200-compatible Intel wireless card. With my previous AP, I had to make sure there is no re-keying for WPA2, otherwise I had connection issues when the re-keying occurred. My new AP doesn't seem to have this issue (and yes, it is re-keying)...

----------

## Janusch

Would you know where I could adjust my my settings such that re-keying wouldn't happen anymore? Can you elaborate what this actually means? I thought re-keying was necessary to maintain a high security standard but maybe I'm mixing things (could well be).

That said, I haven't changed anything on my AP and all other devices that use the (unchanged) AP continue to work normally.

----------

## sandwichfeet

Oooh, turning of the key renewal seems to be working for me. Fingers crossed.    

I don't think I'll know for sure for a few days yet, but iwconfig is now reporting the link quality consistently, which it wouldn't do earlier and i hasn't dropped for an hour or so now. Thanks Sven!

Janusch.  It's labelled 'Group Key Renewal' on my router.  I just set it to 0.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Janusch wrote:*   

> Would you know where I could adjust my my settings such that re-keying wouldn't happen anymore? Can you elaborate what this actually means? I thought re-keying was necessary to maintain a high security standard but maybe I'm mixing things (could well be).
> 
> That said, I haven't changed anything on my AP and all other devices that use the (unchanged) AP continue to work normally.

 

dunno, but I have a D610 as well, and it's been quite stable for a good while. 

I haven't updated the kernel recently, I will say that. If you care to take a look, I've doc'd most of the relevant bits for it - http://whitehathouston.com/hardware/Laptop/Dell%20Latitude%20D610/updates/

(if you go up one directory it's older stuff, from when i used gentoo-sources rather than zen-sources)

----------

## Janusch

I did find a key renewing setting on my router, however, the input range is [1-99999] (this is seconds, BTW, default being 3600) indicating I can't turn it off. Ok, I can set it to longer than a day.

What troubles me is that even with my current setting of one hour I loose my wireless connection every few minutes. Something is not adding up here ...   :Sad: 

----------

## nativemad

Janusch, 

i don't know if you are still following this thread (ok, maybe someone else could also be happy about it   :Wink:  ), but i also hit exactly that failure a few weeks ago and now noticed that it's firmware related... =net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0 is working quite good for me!   :Razz: 

Cheers

----------

## Janusch

Nativemad,

Many thanks for this suggestion. I did add the 3.1 firmware to the masked packages which effectively made 3.0 to be installed on my system and indeed, the errors seem to have gone.

Cheers

----------

## dennisn

Going back to ipw2200-firmware-3.0 worked for me too, currently using kernel 2.6.37 and laptop minipci card and an open ad-hoc setup:

"Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)"

The 3.1 firmware would regularly crash (with a traceback dumped to my syslog, which i should post) usually during heavy wifi usage.

----------

